# Rhino Plow/ blower and BOP walkbehind plow



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

here some pics of what i'm using this year


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

*more*

Heres the rhino, i got pics coming of the 66 inch bernco snowblower coming tomorrow


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ I didnt think I had that many beers?! Nice Rhino


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

You will love the Walkbehind pow set up. I could not go a snow fall with out mine. However...here is what i have found.... In -20c weather the hydros need a minute to warm up, even if it ran 5 mins ago. I tried letting the machine run all morning while being trailer around and the bouncing caused fuel to fill the crank case. So, just be patient and let it warm up.


----------



## wilkie (Nov 17, 2010)

What type of mower/plow is that? who makes it I'd like to look into one if I can use it for dual purposes.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

its a better outdoor products mower dual hydro, the plow was bought at canadain tire it was for a lawn tractor and modifind the mounts with a couple pieces of angle iron. to sitch from mower to plow take about a hour


----------



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

I cant see from the pics, but how do you raise plow on walk behind. I have a JD 48 w/a 19hp Kawi v twin I would like to set up like this.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I run a lesco WB plow. I just push down on the handles to bring the plow off the ground. It balances on the tires pretty easily.


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Does it have a pull cord to help start it if the battery goes dead cranking it when it awfully cold out?

Do you just remove the air filter and will it bring enough heat into the incoming air to help keep the carb from freezing up?

Be Safe
Gayle


----------

